# Curing cahmber Humidifier and De Hum



## forkin pork (Dec 29, 2017)

As some of you know, I'm putting together my first curing chamber, and with the help of some of you in here, (mainly daveo and atomic) , I've been able to put things together, as well as combined the build with actually making some cured sausage and/ or cappicola at the same time, probably something you should not do together.

I'm not a beginner with curing meats, that's why I took on doing two things at once.
With all that being, my curing chamber made out of an old refrigerator, has worked out very well and I'm very pleased with temps and humidity for the most part because of the Inkbird controls really work wonders. 
Here are the last issues I face,  
Humidity is on the high side and the inkbird w/ dehumidifier works great, but tends to start running low humidity, so the humidifier should kick on, "it doesn't". (TaoTronics Humidifier, 2L Cool Mist Ultrasonic Humidifier )

When Inkbird turns it off, it will not come back on when inkbird wants it to. So don't buy this humidifier for your curing chamber.

Soooo, with all that being said, does anyone know of a Mini Humidifier that if "ON" will go on and off with a timer, and/or Inkbird.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 30, 2017)

You mean to tell me that no one here has any idea on what mini humidifier to use in a refrig curing chamber.
Come on don't let me down


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm thinking of this one for my chamber...  it can be mounted outside the chamber..  More room inside...


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 31, 2017)

Good info to know. Something in time I would like to get into.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 31, 2017)

Daveo, my man, you've done it again and saved the day. That humidifier is perfect, just what I need and I like the fact that we can mount it outside the chamber and save space.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2017)

Glad I could help...


----------



## DrCaligari (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm sorry.  I don't see a link or any information?  Is that perhaps because I'm not logged in appropriately?  

I'm building up my own curing chamber and would love to have an external humidifier to save room as well.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

Now I'm sorry for being so intrusive, but I investigated, and decided on this model humidifier. I just ordered it on Amazon and will be here Friday.
I don't need it yet, but soon I will as humidity starts to drop.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 2, 2018)

My humidifier was the same way.  I tore it apart and soldered the circuit board to work the way I wanted.  Always on and controlled my the controller.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

Well from my investigations, this one should work perfect with my Inkbird controller.
It's just plug in and forget it, the only adjustment this model has is the amount of humidity output.
Daveo, turned me on to this type of humiditier, thanks daveo.


----------



## bernieross (Feb 17, 2018)

DrCaligari said:


> I'm sorry.  I don't see a link or any information?  Is that perhaps because I'm not logged in appropriately?
> 
> I'm building up my own curing chamber and would love to have an external humidifier to save room as well.


Me too!  No link or info.    Which humdifier?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2018)

There is a thread I read yesterday explaining which "stop pop ups" you have to delete..    If someone remembers it, please link to it...


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 18, 2018)

That is strange, back when daveo first posted the link, it was there and I could see it, now for some reason I can not.
The only thing different on my end, is I now have a security system on my computers much like "LifeLock".
And "Pop Ups" are blocked, which I love, but this may now be a small down side, not sure.
I do have an Icon on my browsers in the upper right corner that I can switch it off, did not try???
So, maybe you have to turn off or tweek the pop-up setting in your system???
I can't say for sure.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 18, 2018)

"Curing cahmber Humidifier and De Hum"
Send me a PM if you're still looking.


----------



## bernieross (Nov 9, 2018)

Look for a humidifier or dehumidifier with an on/off dial-type switch, or a switch with different on/off positions.  A mechanical switch,  or a toggle switch, not a button that you press for both "on" and "off".    These type won't switch themselves on when the power is resumed after it cuts out, unless you're prepared to take the electrics apart and start fiddling with the circuits.


----------



## forkin pork (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks Bernie I got a Hum & DE-Hum a while back and both work great I have them running off an Inkbird.


----------



## bernieross (Nov 9, 2018)

Yup.  I didn't take enough notice of the date of your question.  Glad you're sorted.


----------

